# YT624 Gear Box



## council84 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a YT624 that is about 6-7yrs old. It has the small gear box off the main transmission attached to the frame on the right side. It's similar to the older Honda's. Would it be advisable to drill and tap the aluminum case to install a grease nipple to add grease periodically? I done it on my Honda after a dealership recommended it be done.


----------

